# Dublin - summer 2014



## RandRseeker (Sep 23, 2013)

We are in the beginning stages of planning our summer 2014 trip to Ireland -  four first timers.  We are thinking that Dublin might be a good home base for two weeks, and we'll do side trips and the odd overnight trip to other locales.

My question is - should we book a hotel in the center of Dublin which would offer lots of dining and pub options in the evenings, or stay outside the city in a cottage.   

My own preference is to rent a cottage in a smaller village for a more authentic Irish experience, but we do want a variety of pubs/restaurants within walking distance.

We are all adults, and we will have a car.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NKN (Sep 23, 2013)

You'd probably want to do a little of both.  There is enough to see in Dublin to last for 3-4 days.

I'd be more tempted to do one week in the Dublin area, for the city life, and one week over near Galway City for the more suburban life.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 23, 2013)

*dublin*

Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel will offer the same convenience if you use the train.  It is not that far into Dublin proper.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 25, 2013)

NKN said:


> You'd probably want to do a little of both.  There is enough to see in Dublin to last for 3-4 days.
> 
> I'd be more tempted to do one week in the Dublin area, for the city life, and one week over near Galway City for the more suburban life.



I would also vote for this option although I would suggest the southwest of Ireland as another possibility.  The advantage of staying in Dublin is that you would not have to rent a car to see the city.


----------

